# NoWonder



## H-kon (Mar 21, 2008)

According to my forum profile, it's been 7 years since i last was online at the forum. 

The old domain name seems active still as seen in the title which is how long ago i visited  

So, is there an archive of the old forum?  

If anyone remember that far back, i was the crazy BeOS guy that overloaded your forum back then. I was a moderator too hehe. 

Hi i guess


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 22, 2008)

Good question. I think the only one who can answer you is Scott.


----------

